# Best Cheap Boar Bristle Brush



## drien227 (Mar 11, 2017)

Been looking at Spornette brushes. Any other ideas?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2017)

Moved to Hair and Nail Salon. (Recommendations is for makeup.)

I wish I could help you!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Moved to Hair and Nail Salon. (Recommendations is for makeup.)
> 
> I wish I could help you!


Kindly suggest your ideas . We are waiting for your useful reply


----------

